# Rent gear from Alpenglow Idaho for your trip



## Alpenglowidaho (Sep 28, 2008)

Alpenglow in Boise,ID. offers rafts and kayaks to rent for your Idaho road trip!
Get a 10% discount on the rental if you reserve in full 30 days out. Alpenglow has the best rafting gear including Down river frames with Sawyer CB oars and Yeti coolers. Rafts from DRE and Aire Tributary.

We also demo a full fleet of Jackson kayaks as well as selected Pyranha products. Inflatable kayaks are available in Solo or Tandem.8)

email [email protected] for details. Pricing can be found @ www.alpenglowidaho.com/rentals. Conveniently located in Boise's North end.

Phone # 208-331-BOAT(2628)


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

I used these guys to rent gear for a MF Salmon trip in May two seasons ago, it was a mixed experience. 

The Good: we lost an oar blade out of the back of my truck on the way up, some other boaters found it and returned it to Alpenglow (thank you again fellow boaters) - and we were never charged for the oar blade. They were also polite and had a well stocked shop.

The Not So Good: When we got to Idaho they charged us higher prices that we had been quoted over e-mail. I didn't bring in a print out of the e-mail and regretted it. They also promised us Icey-Tek or Yeti Coolers but gave us a Igloo Polar cooler instead (the kind they sell at Walmart for $50-60 Walmart.com: Igloo Polar 120-quart Cooler: Camping) - the cooler worked just fine - but I could have bought the exact same cooler for the price of the rental fee. I had planned on renting a frame from them but borrowed a friends instead. Alpenglow wouldn't rent us oar locks or pins, to go with the oars we were renting from them, without also renting a frame - so I had to buy pins from them -it was $50-60 I wasn't planning on spending. I still use those pins so it wasn't all bad, I just didn't like that they would rent me oars with clips on them, but not the pins to go with them (or oar sleeves and oar locks). 

I don't know if Alpenglow is under the same ownership or management now as it was then, and I don't know if my experience with them was the exception or the rule. If you chose to use them get everything in writing and bring it with you to Idaho.


----------

